# Solved: How do I upgrade to XP from Win98 on laptop?



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a Compq Presario 1200 with Windows 98. Is it possible to upgrade it to XP? I have a newer Compaq Presario 1800t that has been upgraded to XP and I have the XP disc. If it is possible to do, where would I learn how to do it? Hope this is not a crazy question, but you never know if you don't ask. Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## zouku21 (Nov 19, 2008)

well you have the xp disc.then go to your computer setup when you turn on your laptop select boot device as cd or dvd rom , save the seting.restart and insert the xp disc and follow the instruction on the screen and first of all backup all your important data on primary drive on which you are going to install xp!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Paulat:

What is the exact model number of that Compaq Presario 1200 series laptop?

It'll be on the sticker on the bottom of the case.

We need to determine first if the hardware specs will support Windows XP. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Is the CD you have an actual Windows XP CD?

How is it marked on the label?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

paulat said:


> I have a newer Compaq Presario 1800t that has been upgraded to XP and I have the XP disc.


You'll also need to buy another copy of XP first. You can't use the same product key on two different PCs (though you can use the same type disk)
If you want to use this disk and product key on the Presario 1200, you have to first remove XP from the Presario 1800t.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

As mentioned earlier. Which model number.

If it's a 1230 or 1240 (I owned both), they barely ran Windows 98. Not enough memory capacity for XP.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Mrss:

Thanks for the input. :up:

Compaq Presario 1230 specs: 233 MHz processor, 96 MB of RAM(maximum), 3.2 GB hard drive

Compaq Presario 1240 specs: 266 MHz processor, 96 MB of RAM(maximum), 4.0 GB hard drive

Both are definitely not capable of running Windows XP. :down:

----------------------------------------------------------------

Paulat:

What's the exact model number? Is it a 1230 or 1240 or a different model number?

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Excuse me for coming in like this,but only 96MB RAM max? My browser (Opera) is using 62 MB right now. Some are harder on resources than that. Bye now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

hrlow2:

According to the specs for these 2 models at the HP/Compaq site:

The Compaq Presario 1230 laptop comes with 32 MB of RAM and supports a maximum of 96 MB of RAM.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...5302&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=94985&lang=en

The Compaq Presario 1240 laptop comes with 64 MB of RAM and supports a maximum of 96 MB of RAM.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...6186&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=94992

Both of these laptops are 1998 era(give or take a year) models. The operating system, browser, and programs of that time didn't require a lot of RAM. In 1998, I was using Windows 98 and Internet Explorer 4.01 - which was a lot less memory and graphic hungry than Windows XP and Internet Explorer 7.0 are now.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I know they didn't need much back then. Just too long a trip back down memory lane. Shoot, I have USB thumb drives now with more than those HDDs had. Where does the years go?


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

I looked on the sticker on the bottom and it says 1200-XL111. My XP says Microsoft Windows XP Home edition version and is an upgrade disc. Includes Service Pack 2. I just wondered if I need to ditch the old laptop or if there is any way I could upgrade it as a backup to the one I am now using.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just came from Memory To Go website. Largert stick RAM they had for 1200-xl111 is 128MB (PC100).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

paulat:

This is the software and support site for the *Compaq Presario 1200-XL111* laptop:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...us&dlc=en&submit.y=3&submit.x=6&lang=en&cc=us

It comes with an AMD K6-2 475 MHz processor and 64 MB of non-removable RAM(but supports up to 320 MB of RAM) and a 5.0 GB hard drive.

If you want to see the full list of specs for that laptop, they're listed here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...663&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=352418

Even if you maxed out the RAM by adding a 256 MB module to the non-removable 64 MB amount, you're dealing with a very slow low-end processor, so Windows XP would run like a snail.

There's also no guarantee that the install of Windows XP will install the necessary drivers for the display adapter, sound device, and 56K modem, then you'd be left with a huge washed out display and no sound and a non-functioning 56K modem.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Concerning your Windows XP SP2 upgrade CD, do you have the 25-digit product code for it? Do you also have a Windows 98SE or a Windows ME CD?

If you do, you're capable of installing Windows XP SP2 in another computer - if you can find an older one that's capable of supporting and running it properly.

Hang on to whatever operating system CD's that you have because you never know when you might need them.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I decided to just give it a try. I used the CD and and it checked compatibility and there did not seem to be any issues, so I went ahead & it worked.I did have the key to put in for Windows. I have not registered it yet, so may run into that issue that was mentioned above. My documentation with the CD said that I would need that key everytime I installed it but don't know if I can have 2 running on it or not. Anyway, XP is installed. I removed some programs that I did not need anyway to free up some memory. All I want this for is as a backup to be able to get on the internet in case my other laptop has problems and is down for awhile. Hopefully this will work for that. 
I just did not realize how simple it would be and should have just tried it sooner. 
Hopefully this might encourage someone else to just give it a try if in doubt. I figured I didn't have anything to lose since I was thinking of just junking the old laptop.
I really appreciate all the advice. I will report back if I am unable to register.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations and happy,safe surfing.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Paulat:

You don't need to register Windows XP with Microsoft. You just need to activate Windows XP with Microsoft so it doesn't stop working after 30 days. If you didn't get a prompt to activate it and enter the 25-digit product code, it's already self-activated.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Right-click MY COMPUTER, then click Properties.

What does it show for the processor type and speed and the amount of RAM?

Double-click MY COMPUTER, right-click the C drive, then click Properties.

What does it show for the hard drive size and the amount of free space?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

I meant activate. I did that today & it all went fine & everything is working very well.
Capacity is 4.25 GB; used space 2.31 GB & free space 1.93 GB. Processor AMD-K6 3D; 60MB RAM.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If I remember correctly, the on-board display adaptor has 4 MB of memory dedicated to its use. That's why your computer is showing 60 MB instead of 64 MB of RAM.

You need to do everything you can to reduce the graphic load and the visual effects and to reduce the startup load to an absolute minimum.

Even if you tweak that computer so you can squeeze out as much performance from it as possible, the major limiting factor is the RAM amount.

Be real careful what you try to install and use because the small amount of RAM and the small hard drive won't allow it.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes you are right. My next question is am I able to add memory to this computer? You seem to be the guy to ask. If so, can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Paulat:

This is the CRUCIAL memory site for that laptop:

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Presario 1200-XL111

It says you can add a 128 MB PC133 module to max out that laptop to 192 MB of RAM.

This is the MEMORYX memory site for that laptop:

http://www.memoryx.net/copr12seme.html

It says you can add a 256 MB PC100 module to max out that laptop to 320 MB of RAM.

This is the PCMEMORYSTORE memory site for that laptop:

http://www.pcmemorystore.com/Compaq-Presario-1200^XL111-ram.htm

It says you can add a 128 MB PC100 module to max out that laptop to 192 MB of RAM.

The HP/Compaq product specifications site:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...663&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=352418

shows that the 100 MHz memory can be maximized up to 320 MB.

Since 64 MB of non-removable RAM is already present in that laptop, and it shows a memory speed of 100 MHz, this indicates that a 256 MB PC100 module can be added to get the full amount of 320 MB.

Why the CRUCIAL and MEMORYX and PCMEMORYSTORE sites differ in the supported amount of RAM, I don't know.

In theory, you can use a PC133 module in a computer that uses a PC100 module. The PC133 module will just run at the slower 100 MHz speed. I've used a mixture of PC100 and PC133 modules in old desktops without any problems.

Laptops tend to be more finicky about memory modules than desktops do. If you have some independent computer stores in your area, you might want to check with them to see if they have any of those old PC100 or PC133 modules available. Otherwise, you're going to need to select an online site to order a module from.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank you so much. I will try to find a module. May come back to pick your brain more at that time, because that will be a new experience for me as well.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

Hopefully, that laptop will support 320 MB instead of 192 MB, but either amount is a lot better than 64 MB. 

If and when you get the RAM installed, get back with me and we'll do some performance tweaking. :up:

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

You say hopefully...what size would you put in if it were you? I went on the compaq site you gave me and found instructions and took off the cover on the back & looked at it. Looks like there is room to put in one card? I don't take out the existing card do I? From instructions looks like I just slip in the new module and that there is one slot there. Also, once I do it, how do I get in touch with you? Do I just post to this thread or what. I really appreciate your taking all this time to help me. I have never added memory so this will be another new experience for me, but think I can take a shot at it.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

If there is only one slot,yes, you will have to remove the one that is currently there. Simple really. Levers on both ends, push to sides to unlock,will lift old one out for removal. Reverse procedure to install new module. Be sure to push hard enough to get clips on ends to engage. If you mean 1 slot plus the one already being used, just insert. Lock and load.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The 64 MB of RAM already in that laptop is non-removable. The empty slot is for adding a 128 MB or 256 MB module. The HP/Compaq site says the RAM can be increased to 320 MB, so I'd add a 256 MB module. Since the bus speed is 100 MHz, that laptop uses PC100 modules. If you can't get one though and have to use a PC133 module(which is 133 MHz), it'll just run at the slower 100 MHz speed.

If the instructions didn't advise to remove the battery first before adding or removing RAM modules, do so.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes the instructions did say to remove battery and also to touch points on the back to prevent static electricity. Will follow your advice and ask for more if I need it and otherwise get back to you after adding memory.


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes the instructions did say to remove the battery and also to touch points on computer to prevent static electricity. Will take your advice and get back to you after adding memory unless I have issues come up while doing it.


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay I got a 256MB PC100 on the internet and installed. Now it says 498MHz and 188MB RAM. Apparently that appears as though 128MB was installed, but what I ordered was 256MB and also that is what the info on the module said it was.
What do we do now to tweak?
Thanks so very much for taking the time.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

paulat:

Thanks for replying back here to your thread instead of in a private message.

-------------------------------------------------------------

I'm pretty sure that you added a 128 MB module and not a 256 MB module to the original 64 MB. Your computer is reading 188 MB because the integrated display adaptor is using 4 MB. 192 - 4 = 188. Anyway, 188 MB is a lot better than 60 MB.

-------------------------------------------------------------

What I need you to do next is to download and install *HijackThis 2.0.2*, then start it and run a scan with it, then save the resulting log in Notepad, then copy-and-paste entire log here.

The log will show what version of Windows and Internet Explorer is installed, and will also show what programs are installed and which ones are running in the background.

Once I review it, I'll advise you which ones to disable from running in the background. The startup list needs to be trimmed down as much as possible.

-------------------------------------------------------------

I'm also going to advise you of some easy ways to reclaim some hard drive space.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Guess maybe the module was mismarked. Also I am getting a message in lower right corner of low disk space on D drive (save drive) am don't know what to do about that. Will what we are going to do help with that?
Here is the log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:42:15 PM, on 11/29/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\VZAccess Manager\VZAccess Manager.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by EarthLink, Inc.
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN TOOLBAR\01.01.1601.0\EN-US\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - Startup: VZAccess Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\VZAccess Manager\VZAccess Manager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Epson printer Registration.lnk = E:\titles\ereg\EPSONREG.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - 
O16 - DPF: {0612502E-29F8-11D6-BC3C-00C0F0167E34} (CRS Inc. Data Object) - http://www.crsdata.net/CRSDataObject/CRSNInfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {62789780-B744-11D0-986B-00609731A21D} (Autodesk MapGuide ActiveX Control) - http://www.crsdata.net/maps/install/mgaxctrlv60.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{AC3E97A8-B4CD-4D95-AF4D-78A6C68FF4CF}: NameServer = 69.78.96.14 66.174.95.44
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - file:///E:/Bahamas/Dsc00100.jpg

--
End of file - 3565 bytes


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Found an additional Product specification sheet on the HP Web site for that model that says the max ram is 192 MB

The part number shown for the laptop is different from the link flavallee posted, and the processor speed and display are different as well.
475 MHz processor, 12.1 in HPA screen, says 320 MB max
500 MHz processor, 13.3 in TFT screen, says 192 MB max.

So it's possible that your particular model won't work with the 256 MB module, and will only see 128 MB of it. You'd have to verify the part number of the laptop, rather than just the model number.

HP Notebook PCs - Locating and Using the Product Number and Model Number
Don't know how well that will apply to a Compaq model though.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*I am getting a message in lower right corner of low disk space on D drive (save drive) am don't know what to do about that. *

Paulat:

Open the MY COMPUTER window and see what's listed for drives and drive letters.

Before you upgraded from 98 to XP, did you properly format the hard drive? This would involve deleting all current partions, creating a new C partition, and then formatting the new C partition with the NTFS file system.

I'm hoping that you didn't leave the hard drive in multiple partitions, which is wasting much-needed hard drive space.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

This log entry:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe*

indicates that you have a trojan virus in that laptop.

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=SysTray.Exe

-----------------------------------------------------------------

You also appear to have *Intervideo WinDVD* or a program similar to it installed.

Other than having a full-time antivirus program installed(which I don't see), you don't have the luxury of a big hard drive to be installing unnecessary programs that eat up a lot of hard drive space.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Jerry, thanks for taking the time to look that up. I wondered if maybe that was the case-that it would only recognize 128MB. Anyway, I am better off than I was before. Will work with flavallee on tweaking when he responds.


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

No, I did not format before upgrading. Guess I am too ignorant to know how to do that. That Winvideo was on the computer when I got it. What is my next step at this point? I do have AVG on it. Should I deal with the trojan first?
There is a C drive and a D which is called save.


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, I have been doing some research and now see that I should have done the format before the upgrade to XP, but I did not. The C drive is 425GB and the D drive is 133GB. I need help to know what to do now. Can I fix it at this point, or do I have to start all over? If so, do I just do the upgrade and does the disk guide me through the format? I am at a total loss and need very simple instructions. Apparently I should only have a C drive to best use the space? I have never formatted. Do I have to backup anything? Something I read mentioned moving drivers before formatting?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Well, I have been doing some research and now see that I should have done the format before the upgrade to XP, but I did not. The C drive is 425GB and the D drive is 133GB. I need help to know what to do now. Can I fix it at this point, or do I have to start all over? If so, do I just do the upgrade and does the disk guide me through the format? I am at a total loss and need very simple instructions. Apparently I should only have a C drive to best use the space? I have never formatted. Do I have to backup anything? Something I read mentioned moving drivers before formatting? *

paulat:

Be careful about making typos because it can cause some confusion and delay helping you.

I'm sure you meant to say the C partition is *4.25 GB* and the D partition is *1.33 GB*. That means the total hard drive size is 5.58 GB.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Is your XP CD an upgrade version?

If so, do you also have a 98SE or a ME CD?

Does the CD-ROM drive in that laptop still work?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes, you are right about the typos-sorry. My CD is an XP upgrade. Yes the CD ROM works. No I do not have a 98SE or ME CD.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You definitely need to format the hard drive and allocate all its space to a single C partition and then do a fresh install of XP, but you've hit a roadblock with having an upgrade XP CD and not also having a 98SE or ME CD. 

That's why I treat my 95 OSR2, 98 SE, and ME CD's like gold because I never know when I'm going to need them to work on an old computer. :up:

Do you know someone who can loan you a 98SE or ME CD?

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

Can you please explain why I need one of those CD's because I don't understand what I would need to do with it. Please be patient with my ignorance. Then I guess I will try to locate one somewhere.


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

flavallee,
I looked at the D drive in Windows Explorer and I have the Windows 98 cab files which of course I had to research to even find out what they were. I read that these are what is on the Windows 98 disk and can be put on a disk to make a CD if you don't have one. Will this work? From what I read they are not always installed on the hard drive because they take up so much space. Also, does XP use those files?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Burn the CAB files to a CD. You may be able to use that as a qualifying product when upgrading to Windows XP. In order to use an upgrade disk to install an operating system, you have to prove that you own the product that qualifies for the upgrade. In this case, you have to prove you own a licensed, legal copy of Windows 98 in order to do a clean install of Windows XP.

You can try inserting the CD with the cab files when prompted for a qualifying product. It may or may not work. If it doesn't work, you need to get a Windows 98 installation disk.

The process of formatting a hard drive erases _everything_. That includes all data, music, files, programs, etc. Everything. Anything you want to keep has to be backed up to another drive, CDs, or DVDs.

Is there a compelling reason you want to go through this process? The computer is old, and the drive is small. You're only buying yourself a little time before the drive fills again as you continue to use the computer.


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

You know what, I think you are right. This is getting way too complicated for my knowledge and I want this just for backup in case my other laptop crashes. This old one will get me online for essential things and I would probably go out and buy another one soon anyway. It is low on disk space but I won't use it much. Just did not understand all this when I started out. I am a little further on the learning curve from the experience, though (I think). I still don't understand it all, but may try burning the CD like you suggested. 
Thanks for your time, Double Helix!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

paulat:

I agree that all this is getting too complicated and frustrating for you, especially since you're using that laptop for limited purposes and it's not your primary computer.

------------------------------------------------------------------

This is just for your information, if you ever decide to do it in the future, so you might want to print this off.

If you have a computer that you decide needs the hard drive wiped out and started fresh with XP, you need to know and do certain things.

You need to obtain the XP drivers for the display adapter, sound device, network adapter, and chipset in the affected computer, then burn off those drivers to a CD-R.

The Device Manager window will give you most of that information. If it's a factory-brand model, its website will also give you most of that information. The install of XP doesn't provide all the drivers for all these components, so you want to play it safe and have them burned off to a CD-R beforehand.

If you have an upgrade XP CD, you need to have a 98SE or a ME CD. If you have a full XP CD, you don't.

You go into the BIOS setup screen and set the boot order to where the CD-ROM drive is listed first.

You insert the XP CD and boot from it. When the *Press any key to boot from CD* prompt appears, you quickly press a key before the prompt disappears.

From that point, you read each screen carefully that appears and press the necessary key.

You want to delete all current partitons, then create a new C partition and allocate the entire hard drive to it, then you format the hard drive with the NTFS file system(not with the quick option), then you start the install process of XP.

If you have a full XP CD, it remains in the CD-ROM drive throughout the entire install process.

If you have an upgrade XP CD, it'll prompt you to remove the XP CD and insert the CD for an older qualifying operating system. You remove the XP CD and insert a 98SE CD or a ME CD.

Once it detects the CD and is satisfied that you're upgrading from an older operating system, it'll prompt you to remove that CD and re-insert the XP CD.

The install process of XP then continues, and it's a matter of following each screen carefully and entering the required information.

The install process of XP requires 2 restarts. Each time the computer restarts, the *Press any key to boot from CD* appears. Do not, I repeat, do not press any key! Keep your hands off the keyboard. The prompt will disappear in a few seconds and the install process will continue.

Once the install of XP is complete and the desktop loads, you need to determine which drivers from the CD-R you need to install. By going into the Device Manager window, you'll find out which drivers need to be installed. You'll see an exclamation mark or a question mark next to the entries, and you'll see "Unknown devices" with one or more entries underneath.

If the monitor display is stuck on 640 X 480 resolution and the color is washed out, the driver for the display adapter needs to be installed.

If there's no sound, the driver for the sound device needs to be installed.

If there's no internet connection, the driver for the network adapter needs to be installed.

Once you're up and running, it's then a matter of upgrading to SP3 or installing over 100 post-SP2 critical updates.

The very first program you want to get installed and up-to-date is an antivirus program. You don't want to be on-line and leave your computer wide open to infection.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulat (Mar 20, 2004)

flavallee,
Thank you so much for writing out the complete procedure. I will keep that and I am sure others will find it on this forum and be delighted to have it outlined so clearly.
Who knows, I may do it one of these days.
Thank you for the time you have spent helping me. This is a fantastic site for getting help. I may be corresponding with you again before it is all over. It is so generous of you to give your time helping others like you do.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, Paulat. 

--------------------------------------------------------------

I got a lot of practice over the weekend doing a hard drive format and fresh install of XP SP3 on 2 old desktops, and I'll be picking up another old desktop tomorrow to do the same thing. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

